
Google disputes Android botnet spam claim - iProject
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18734852
======
btilly
The fact that Yahoo's mail app allows session hijacking over open wifi seems
like a much more plausible explanation than an Android botnet that is weirdly
geographically limited.

Or if there actually is an Android botnet, the problematic history of
(in)security in Yahoo's mail app combined with the fact that the spam is using
it suggests that that is where attention should be focused.

------
azylman
"He added that it was 'entirely possible' that the spammers had faked the
message formatting to make it look like it originated on a phone.

However, he added, there was no doubt that the number of malicious programs
written for Android was on the increase. Given that he said: 'The reason these
messages appear to come from Android devices is because they did come from
Android devices.'"

Sorry, what? "It's possible I'm wrong, but because people are writing
malicious programs for Android, I'm actually right."

